# Ronald Jenkees



## NeSchn (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it so much xD


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

That's freaking sweet!!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

inb4 Ronald Jenkees reminds you of _Lance_ from Sex Drive


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 5, 2009)

Ah yes, Ronald Jenkees. If you like this style of music, a kind of hopped up chiptune, check out 8-bit Weapon or Hyper Crush.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> Ah yes, Ronald Jenkees. If you like this style of music, a kind of hopped up chiptune, check out 8-bit Weapon or Hyper Crush.



Will do, I love this stuff.

It also reminds me of stuff like STS9, and I guess he has made some stuff with them before.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 6, 2009)

His 2nd CD "Disorganized Fun" is freaking amazing.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 6, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> His 2nd CD "Disorganized Fun" is freaking amazing.


Yeah, but I hate his "rap" songs.


----------



## referencer (Dec 6, 2009)

Ronald Jenkees is the fuckin' man. The only artist I've actually _bought_ something from.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 6, 2009)

It's sad that out of all the artists you like (I doubt it's just one) you only bought something from one, that's pretty terrible actually.

I understand the whole pirating thing, and maybe you only listen to mainstream stuff, but when it comes to bands (and games actually) if you LIKE something enough to want to see more of it, buying it is an easy way to promote *more of it.*


----------



## saxamo (Dec 6, 2009)

I like stay crunchy


----------



## referencer (Dec 6, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> It's sad that out of all the artists you like (I doubt it's just one) you only bought something from one, that's pretty terrible actually.


The vast majority of music I listen to is either not available for sale, given out freely, or only available through importing. If half of them actually released albums I could buy I would probably buy them.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 6, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> It's sad that out of all the artists you like (I doubt it's just one) you only bought something from one, that's pretty terrible actually.
> 
> I understand the whole pirating thing, and maybe you only listen to mainstream stuff, but when it comes to bands (and games actually) if you LIKE something enough to want to see more of it, buying it is an easy way to promote *more of it.*



Yeah, I only usually pirate stuff that I can't find. Like this one band Ashen Light, they are an old Russian Folk Black Metal band, I can't find anything to buy from them at all. So I pirate it, however I could show you my CD collection, it pretty huge.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 6, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost all artists that don't have a label would gladly take the price of a CD as a donation, especially because it goes straight tot hem instead of dispersing on the overhead (and them getting only about 5 cents a CD)


----------



## saxamo (Dec 6, 2009)

Most down to earth (i.e. not big label artists) realize people d/l their shit and they make most money at shows and off T-Shirts. So buy a t shirt and go to their show.


----------



## referencer (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## referencer (Dec 7, 2009)

Goddamnit you're not supposed to put effort into replying to me, you're on GBATemp. Now I have to try and weakly rationalize everything I said.



			
				Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Find me more to go by than "untagged" and I can easily do that, if you don't know the name of the group go by lyrics (Japanese lyrics are easier to understand than English ones since it seems you listen to Japanese music).
> I don't listen to anything with lyrics unless they're particularly meaningful to me. If there was more to go by than "untagged" I would probably have figured out who produced it already.
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the Wiimake, and yeah, I'm aware. I ripped the music from my own DVD, which I bought.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, that's cool then.

The usual channels are great ways of supporting them but if you like their music (not just the game) you could always also support them by writing a letter or something saying you like it. Gamers tend to not push the matter, we're a lazy bunch overall, I've only started doing this myself recently. Because of this we end up with series like Mother never coming over here, because we didn't voice it strong enough (you think we did, but realistically nah).

Game support for extra stuff like audio and writers are shit at the moment. :[


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 7, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Can you find me Shogo Sakai's personal address so I can mail him some money? While you're at it, figure out who composed A Boy and His Blob.


A Boy and His Blob was a 1989 Absolute Entertainment production which means the music was composed by Martin Van Hecke.
While no David Wise, Van Hecke did give us some great 8-bit tunes.

As for Shogo Sakai, he's currently working for HAL Laboratory I think so contacting them for more information may be of some help: HAL Lab Inquiry E-mail

Source 1
Source 2
(I don't have access to my NES instruction manuals at the moment)
Source 3


----------

